# One of the best buys of my life...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Wonderful story wonderful buy.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm a firm believer that some of the best planes are old Stanleys that have been tuned up. Here is another example of that. Great…lucky you.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Drool City, it a beauty of a plane, lucky you. Enjoy and thanks for posting…BC


----------



## grimt (Aug 26, 2008)

Glad you managed to get the 4.5 Moshe. Welcome to the PM club! I put a hock blade in mine and it now cuts even better though looking at the shavings in your pictures yours looks just fine with the Stanley blade.

Mr marcou is indeed a fine fettler.


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

i have a smooth plane and just can't seem to get shavings like what you displaying there ..i envy you


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

dub560, i can't seem to put my finger on what makes this such a great plane - probably the overall tuneup.
I worked for hours (hours? days!) on my old #5 and never got it to work well. I now accept that there are people that just knows much more than me about planes.


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

BTW, if anyone wants to buy a genuine Marcou plane, he will be in the Popular Woodworking show in Cincinnati later this month. Bring your Cheque books!


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

*grimt*, you can also post a review about your plane. I must admit the timber on yours is even prettier than mine. BTW, do you have a list of weird words you pick from? (I used to have such a list - must find it).


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

Philip just sent me a link to more pictures of his refurb planes http://picasaweb.google.com/philipmarcou/StanleyTypeRefurbishedPlanes#5357140769661252098


----------

